
Ask HN: Good resources/sites for things every programmer should know? - laksmanv
I know there are a lot of intro to programming sites, but I&#x27;m looking for information on more intermediate topics programmers (specifically front end developers) should learn, be familiar with, and have in their toolbox. Much appreciated.
======
crystalPalace
A great intro or refresher for a surprisingly large array of languages and
some concepts - [https://learnxinyminutes.com/](https://learnxinyminutes.com/)

A great start for the generalist software developer/engineer -
[http://matt.might.net/articles/what-cs-majors-should-
know/](http://matt.might.net/articles/what-cs-majors-should-know/)

------
sua_3000
very few devs I know take the time to read these: \-
[https://docs.angularjs.org/api](https://docs.angularjs.org/api) \-
[https://facebook.github.io/react/docs/hello-
world.html](https://facebook.github.io/react/docs/hello-world.html)

Docs may be 20, 30, 40 pages long, and out of those only 10 of those may be
applicable, but you really can't know until you read them all. Read the
manual.

------
itamarst
There's a bunch of technical skills you should have, and I'm sure people will
suggest some good resources. But there's other skills as well, about how to
think about solving problems, and planning your career, and prioritization
that you also need.

I've been writing up all the mistakes I've made as a software engineer for the
past 20 years so other programmers can avoid them. A lot of them fall into
that second category, turns out. Some technical stuff too, of course. Check
out [https://softwareclown.com](https://softwareclown.com) if you're
interested.

